
iPhone and Android Smartphone Duopoly Reaches Peak with 99.9% Market Share in 2017 - devy
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/02/22/ios-android-duopoloy-reaches-99-9-percent/
======
nugi
Somewhat off-topic:

Any suggestions for a 0.1% phone?

What are the attack surfaces of the alt OSs?

